# London Poppy Walk 10k



## Stitch147 (Jul 16, 2017)

On my way home after completing the London Poppy walk. Was a great walk. I'll right a bit more up when I get home with photos. But heres a pic of me at the end!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 16, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 16, 2017)

Had a great morning doing the London Poppy walk for the Royal British Legion. It was a 10k walk with a difference. There was 19 questions to answer on the route. There was a couple I knew the answer too before we set out. I done the walk with my best mate. We had a great time. Here's a few pics from the walk.
  
Me and my best mate 
The Ten Bells pub, where a lot of the prostitutes used to frequent before meeting a nasty end at the hands of Jack the Ripper 

Real poppies on the London poppy walk

  
My medal rack is filling up nicely!


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2017)

Well done, Stitch!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 16, 2017)

Amazing (and fantastic photos)


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jul 16, 2017)

Very well done to you.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 16, 2017)

Well done Stitch. What sort of questions? Did they relate to places you passed on the walk?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 16, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Well done Stitch. What sort of questions? Did they relate to places you passed on the walk?


Yep. Here's a couple of them.
Which animals can be seen atop the entrance to the Tobacco Dock?
How many forward facing guns can you see on HMS Belfast?
What did Dead Mans Hole used to do?
How many house were destroyed in the great fire?


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 16, 2017)

Fantastic pics and well done Stitch!  x


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 16, 2017)

Great ! Did done good Stitch


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 16, 2017)

Another great achievement Stitch - well done - proud of you x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2017)

Fabulous Stitch!  Well done, and thank you for all you put into these important causes


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 16, 2017)

Very well done Stitch.   We did the great fire at school and can remember what everyone remembers - it was in 1666 and started in a bakers in Pudding Lane.


----------



## Steff (Jul 16, 2017)

Well done stitch great on you


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 16, 2017)

Next events arent until September, but then I have 4 to do. 
2 x 5k
1 x 10k
1 x 25k


----------



## Lisa66 (Jul 17, 2017)

Very well done! What a great walk...with added interest. Is it an annual event? Looks like you'll need a well deserved rest in October!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Very well done! What a great walk...with added interest. Is it an annual event? Looks like you'll need a well deserved rest in October!


It is an annual event. I'm definitely signing up again next year.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 19, 2017)

Well done, lovely pics.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> Next events arent until September, but then I have 4 to do.
> 2 x 5k
> 1 x 10k
> 1 x 25k


How about a few parkruns in July / Aug? Londoners have so many to try! I still haven't done a single one in London, but have done over 80, in 18 venues in England and 1 in South Africa. I'm hoping to do my first Scottish parkrun in the next few weeks.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 19, 2017)

Copepod said:


> How about a few parkruns in July / Aug? Londoners have so many to try! I still haven't done a single one in London, but have done over 80, in 18 venues in England and 1 in South Africa. I'm hoping to do my first Scottish parkrun in the next few weeks.


I have something on every weekend now until September! I keep meaning to try our local park run in Hockley. Its just getting the time!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 19, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I have something on every weekend now until September! I keep meaning to try our local park run in Hockley. Its just getting the time!


You only need to get there about 10mins before 9am for newbies' briefing, then should be finished by 10am. Definitely worth registering (free) and printing barcode, when you have time, if you haven't done already.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 19, 2017)

Fabulous, I luv your medals.  



> What did Dead Mans Hole used to do?


I shall have to google...


----------

